# To 94+ Dodge Ram Owners



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

http://dodgeram.com/
http://www.off-road.com/~woowoo/ramtruck.htm
http://www.off-road.com/dodge/

Also try this Dodge Ram mailing list.
To post: 
Send to [email protected]

To subscribe, send an email to:
[email protected] 
In the body of the message, write: 
"subscribe DiRT" for real time, or 
"subscribe DiRT-digest" for digest mode. 
The subject line must be left blank. 
(Please remove the quote marks.)

To unsubscribe, send mail to:
[email protected] 
In the body of the message, write: 
"unsubscribe DiRT" for real time, or 
"unsubscribe DiRT-digest" for digest mode.
The subject line must be left blank.
(Please remove the quote marks.)

Bill

----------
"...half my brain tied behind my back, just to make it fair." R.L.


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Bill,

Great info. Just what I needed to fuel my Ford vs Dodge dilemma for my next truck!!
Thanx...

Dave


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I revised a link and added one, also added the mail list address.

Bill


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Thanks Bill

----------
John D


----------

